# Man, Ich is a stubborn parasite



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

So the ich in my 10 gallon is back (6 black stripe tetras). I decided on the following to combat the disease:

1. Threw away my old Rid-Ich meds - they were well over a year old.
2. Bought API Super Ich Cure and API Aquarium Salt.
3. Did a 50% water change 2 days ago and have had the filter running with fresh carbon since then so there's no more Rid-Ich in the tank (or so I hope). Turned off the filter. Dosed 2 tbs of salt and 10mL of API Super Ich Cure
4. Turned the temp up to 86 degrees Fahrenheit.
5. Cranked my aeration, as per instructions on the bottle.

Thus far this evening the fish seem fine. Ate their dinner and are swimming around, but their scales look horrible. Pale, patchy, and in general just buggered. Should I dose some API Stress Coat as well? The Super Ich Cure said it includes stuff to promote a slime coat, and the Aquarium Salt said it will help with recovery and disease resistance.

Am I doing everything I possibly can? I'm trying to get this stuff for good before I leave for Vegas this weekend.


----------



## FishDash (Feb 18, 2011)

API makes the best stuff, I had an ich problem in my newer 20 gallon. To where it went away and came backa couple times. I read up on it and most species of Ich parasites cant live in tempatures over 82*. Sooo, i put that super rid ich by API in and cranked my heater ALL the way up. A week later, No more ich and my water even cleared up a little bit as it was still cycling. In my opinion you did everything right. As far as stress coat adding a little extra with a water change hasnt had any adverse effects on any of my tanks. The best way to know what you have to do for certain situations is to do your research, Thus expanding your aguaknowledge as well as giving you a better understanding.*reading


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

After trying a couple of meds, I'll never use anything other than quick cure. Has knocked out ich in 3 days every time so far. You have to continue treatment at least 3 days beyond the last sign of ich and some even say longer. If you don't do this you risk it coming back. Ich has a 4 day cycle roughly and the only time you can kill them is when they have relaesed from the fish and in free swim stage.


----------

